#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  MK - diferença entre os Queue Type

## AndrioPJ

Por default, o algorítimo do controle de banda vem como "pfifo", mas existem outros...:




> pfifo, assim como bfifo
> são algorítimos de fila... o que chega primeiro, sai primeiro.
> A diferença está em como os dois são tratados.
> no pfifo: o pacote que chega primeiro, sai primeiro.
> já no bfifo: o byte que chega primeiro, sai primeiro
> 
> mqfifo - é igual ao pfifo, mas com suporte para múltiplas filas.
> 
> red - podemos dizer que é uma evolução do pfifo.
> ...





fonte original: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=163565&p=662060#post662060

----------


## Carlosaps

Usando pcq. Top Andrio!

Só pra constar, está ai o link pra quem tiver interesse.
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual...-_PCQ_Examples

----------

